# Me - Channel 9 news Central Florida



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.wftv.com/news/27243741/detail.html#COMMENTTOP

Video Via channel 9 news - http://www.wftv.com/video/27244061/index.html



> SEMINOLE COUNTY, Fla. -- A Seminole County man says he almost died when he was hit by a drunk teenager, and now he lives with incredible pain. But WFTV learned a simple paperwork mix-up may have cost the victim his chance for justice.
> 
> Steven Davis was hit by a drunk driver in 2006, but now five years later no one has been charged in the crash and no ever will be.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bummer, dude. I hope you at least got enough money out of it to pay some thugs to help you get even.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

WTH?! This makes no sense to me..

How can they have eye witnesses seeing Grutter coming out of the driver side but cant try him in court? And why the hell wern't there any paperwork filed? Isint that why you have an attorney? Not to mention if they have Grutter in questioning and he denies saying he was a passenger, then the cops next question is "ok, well who was driving then?"

That sucks bro, sounds like a lot of fishy stuff going on in that case. I'm with TOS, an eye for an eye...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I read somewhere in there that after so many years you can't file a charge anymore.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr. fish said:


> WTH?! This makes no sense to me..
> 
> How can they have eye witnesses seeing Grutter coming out of the driver side but cant try him in court? And why the hell wern't there any paperwork filed? Isint that why you have an attorney? Not to mention if they have Grutter in questioning and he denies saying he was a passenger, then the cops next question is "ok, well who was driving then?"
> 
> That sucks bro, sounds like a lot of fishy stuff going on in that case. I'm with TOS, an eye for an eye...


Sure I got enough money to hire some thugs, but that would take the pleasure out of it for me. None the less I know they will get theirs in time. And everyone involved in my wrong doing, in some way or form. I just hope that it never affects them as it did me.

The paper work for charging them has nothing to do with my attorney. It has to do with Florida Highway Patrol(FHP) and the State Attorneys Office(SAO). FHP did their work, and passed it on. The SAO never did anything with it, and no one was charged. It was simply lost in translation.

Albino - Yeah, you read that correctly. October 29th, 2010 the time period expired and no one can be charged for the accident. Statute of limitations is 4 years to convict someone of the crime in Florida.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It sure is nice to know that the next time I'm in a wreck in Florida, all I have to do is claim to have only been a passenger to get away with it clean.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> It sure is nice to know that the next time I'm in a wreck in Florida, all I have to do is claim to have only been a passenger to get away with it clean.


and make sure you get a stupid cop who finds you so that he doesnt ask who the driver was


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> It sure is nice to know that the next time I'm in a wreck in Florida, all I have to do is claim to have only been a passenger to get away with it clean.


Exactly. Even when drunk and underage, the owner of the car ( who was probably the real passenger ) was 19 and admitted to the hospital with suspected alcohol poisoning. 16 year old IN THE POLICE REPORT stated he had alcohol on his breath. But because he's a minor, police need parental consent to do a BAC test (blood alcohol content). His dad did not consent.



platies pwn said:


> and make sure you get a stupid cop who finds you so that he doesnt ask who the driver was


No, just flee the scene come back after and make sure there was another person in the car. Conflicting stories, no faulted accident and then SAO never follows up because they just don't care.

The thing that really bites me about this situation is honestly, in any other state, and any other accident I've ever heard of both of them would've been charged until one finally gave up. What did FHP say? This is near verbatim from the FHP officer to my mom " Well, we have conflicting stories and we can't charge the truck for the accident ".


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's lame!!!!!!!!!! Why wouldn't Grutter get arrested? The cop must have been under the "influence."


----------

